# m65 rgb



## tripod (4. Oktober 2014)

hallo,

ich habe mir bei alternate eine m65 rgb zugelegt.
leider habe ich mit der maus aber nun leichte probleme...

die maus funktioniert einwandfrei solange die corsair utility engine läuft, obwohl des öfteren "m65 rgb gerätefehler" angezeigt wird.

jedoch sobald ich die software beende... funktionieren die tastenbelegungen nicht mehr wie von mir eingestellt.

ich habe meinen rechner nun schon mehrmals neu gestartet und auch die usb-ports gewechselt.
die software habe ich auch schon als administrator ausgeführt und dann nochmals "profil auf gerät speichern",
jedoch wird das profil anscheinend nicht auf der maus gespeichert 

ich bin davon ausgegangen, dass ich die software beenden kann sobald meine einstellungen auf der maus gespeichert sind,
oder liege ich da falsch?

schon mal vielen dank

edit
ich habe windows 7 64bit
mittlerweile an allen usb2.0 und usb3.0 ports an meinem rechner getestet. mit gleichem ergebnis


----------



## Bluebeard (7. Oktober 2014)

Hi tripod,

so wie du es darstellst, sollte es auch sein. Wenn das Profil auf dem Gerät gespeichert wurde, muss die Software zur Funktion nicht geladen werden. Kannst du bitte mal unter Einstellungen -> Support den Erweiterten Bericht generieren lassen und mir zusenden (PN oder hier als .txt anhängen). Ich muss dem ganzen nachgehen, damit ich dir ein baldige Lösung geben kann.

Viele Grüße


----------



## tripod (8. Oktober 2014)

vielen dank.

pn ist raus.


----------



## tripod (19. Oktober 2014)

so als kleiner nachtrag:

- seit gestern macht die maus recht oft doppelklicks(linke maustaste), anstatt eines normalen klicks.
häufigkeit ~ von 10 klicks einmal ein doppelklick

- die beleuchtung mach nun auch des öfteren nicht nachvollziebare sachen.
z.b. hatte ich von grüner auf weisse beleuchtung gewechselt(alle drei zonen) nun hatte ich das problem,
dass vorne am mausred rechts aber weiterhin die led grün war... war auch nicht wegzubekommen.
das ganze hat sich dann wohl über nacht dann "repariert". nun ist die beleuchtung komplett weiss


----------



## Bluebeard (21. Oktober 2014)

Hi tripod,

lass uns die Maus für dich austauschen. Da scheint ja definitiv der Wurm drin zu sein.

Viele Grüße


----------



## tripod (21. Oktober 2014)

dank dir.

dauert die registrierung da immer so lange?

ich hab meine adress usw alles eingegeben... aber irgendwie bekomme ich keine bestätigungsmail.
(ist nun so ca 1-1,5h her)

hab dir eine pn geschickt mit der email-adresse

*edit
hat heute nach erneuter registrierung dann sofort geklappt*


----------



## tripod (24. Oktober 2014)

nur als info für andere:

wenn ihr ein firmware-update eurer m65 macht.
tut dies von einem usb 2.0 port aus!

das "gerätefehler-problem" ist dadurch behoben.
leider allerdings nicht das doppelklicken und das beleuchtungsproblem


----------



## tripod (9. November 2014)

habe seit freitag nun meine ersatz-maus 

bin soweit nun auch zufrieden.

die neue softwareversion scheint um einiges besser zu arbeiten.

wobei ich allerdings immer noch die software laufen lassen muss,
damit die von mir belegten tasten zu verwenden.

sobald ich die software beende sind die tasten mit den corsair standart-tasten belegt.

ist nun nicht top, aber ich bin soweit zufrieden.

zum support:
ging alles recht flott, hat sich nun nur etwas hingezogen, da ich nur abends antworten konnte.

verbesserungsvorschlag:
wäre gut, wenn ihr für den deutschsprachigen raum einige leute hättet.

alles in allem bekommt ihr von mir ein:


----------



## Bluebeard (10. November 2014)

Danke für das positive Feedback tripod. Wir arbeiten daran auch nach Möglichkeit deutschen Support zu geben. Sofern dies unumgänglich ist, z.B. falls man sich des Englischen nicht ganz so sicher ist, kann man dies aber ins Ticket schreiben. Dann sollte auch eine Antwort auf Deutsch nichts im Wege stehen. Wir arbeiten daran, dass diese Bitte in Zukunft gar nicht mehr nötig sein wird.

Die angesprochenen Probleme zur Maus, lassen sich durch zukünftige Updates beheben. Momentan solltest du aber auch ein Profil direkt auf die Maus speichern können. Hierzu neben dem Profil auf das Icon mit den Strichen klicken und "Profil auf Gerät Speichern" klicken. So sollte auch ohne Software das Profil aktiv bleiben.


----------



## tripod (10. November 2014)

ja, das ist das problem an der sache.

ich speichere das auf dem gerät...
sobald ich die software aber beende...
sind meine tasten-belegungen aber nicht da.
(die beleuchtung ist aber so, wie von mir gewünscht)


----------



## Bluebeard (13. November 2014)

Ok, also werden die Beleuchtungsprofile übernommen, nicht aber die Zuordnungen. Ich werde mal forschen was das HQ dazu sagt.


----------



## tripod (13. November 2014)

ok. dank dir


----------

